# Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?



## Naitsirch87 (27. September 2014)

*Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein Netzwerk eingerichtet, welches zwei Fritzboxen beinhaltet (7330 und 7170).

Die 7330 ist meine Hauptbox an der Telefondose, die 7170 nutze ich ein Stockwerk höher als Repeater. Jetzt kann ich leider keine LAN-Geräte an die Box anschließen. Die Verbindung scheint nicht durchgeschliffen zu werden.

Was benötigt ihr für weitere Infos?

Hoffe hier geholfen werden zu können 

Gruss Naitsirch


----------



## Che_at_B (27. September 2014)

*AW: Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?*

Hallo, 
ich hab ne 7390 und eine 7170 ähnlich verbunden ( die zwei Boxen über Lan aber gemeinsam ein WLan)
Damit beide boxen ein gemeinsames Wlan bilden, müssen SSID und die Schlüssel übereinstimmen. Dann kannste mit deinem Händy durch die Bude laufen ohne den Wechsel zu bemerken. 
Wenn Du die Zweite Box als Repeater über Wlan einbindest, wirds mit den Lananschlüssen schwer. Ich würde einfach mal AVM anrufen, die haben nen guten Support ( hat mir bisher immer geholfen.)


----------



## Bennz (27. September 2014)

*AW: Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?*

Ich nutze eine 7390 und 7240 als repeater und dort funktionieren alle lan Anschlüsse


----------



## Starshiptrooper (27. September 2014)

*AW: Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?*

Was der TE gern möchte ist offensichtlich die 2. Fritz.box sowohl als Access Point (wie es Che_at_B macht) und als Repeater nutzen
 und das geht meines Wissens zumindest in dieser Konstellation mit der 7170 nicht.
 Um sie als Access Point zu verwenden, ist wie Che_at_B schon anführte allerdings eine Lan Verbindung zwischen beiden Boxen vonnöten,
 bei der der DHCP Server der 2. Box deaktiviert werden muss und sie eine feste IP braucht.


----------



## Naitsirch87 (27. September 2014)

Ist das denn mit einem anderen Router möglich?  Habe noch einen von Netgear oder von linksys... 

Aber danke schon mal. Eine direkte KabelVerbindung ist leider nicht möglich. Nur eine WLAN-Verbindung und Anschluß des PCs an die "Kopplungsstelle".


----------



## Starshiptrooper (27. September 2014)

*AW: Fritz Box als Repeater - LAN-Anschlüsse deaktiviert?*

Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, möglicherweise mit den neueren Boxen von Fritz.
 Bei Mischkonfigurationen mit anderen Anbietern habe ich da doch eher Zweifel.
 Deine Erfahrung mit der 7170 hab ich selbst gemacht, da ich die auch mal als Repeater eingerichtet hatte zum Spaß.
 Was du allerdings machen könntest, die 7170 als Repeater und zum Beispiel einen Edimax Access Point besorgen wie
 diesen hier
WLAN Empfänger 5 Port 300 MBit/s 2.4 GHz EDIMAX CV-7428nS im Conrad Online Shop | 994078
 Habe ich selbst und kann absolut nichts schlechtes darüber sagen.


----------

